# Sat July 9-- Port Mansfield



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

Need 2 experienced fishermen:
Snapper/Grouper/Ling/Mahi
26' Glacier Bay

Split fuel/ice

Serious only call Cell 210.857.3473 Nick


----------



## JAY P (Feb 23, 2010)

TO LATE, didn't see this till today. I live in harlingen and this would have been perfect. Have lures,will travel. Shoot me an e-mail if this oppertunity comes again.


----------

